# Thule Pro Ride Rack



## B4ssy (15 Oct 2010)

Hi

I have a pair of these racks to fit on the top of the car. They are orientated so that they are easily accessible from the right hand side. The rack that will fit on the passenger side will be very difficult to operate as the adjustments all need to be made on the far side.

Is there any reason why bikes are not transported backwards facing? this would alleviate the problem as the rack could simply be fitted the other way around.

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Oct 2010)

Anything like these ? I have one bike in reverse on the roof but i can convert the carrier to change the arm over so that it is easier to attach the bike on the lft hand side but i cannot be bothered !


----------



## B4ssy (16 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys...............think I will reverse the arm.

Cheers


----------



## Barney28 (18 Oct 2010)

I know this is a seperate question but I thought I'd get away with posting here as this is about Thules carriers. Hope you dont mind. 

I've also just bought the 591's and had them fitted to the car. I'm getting quite a loud whistling noise when I'm driving. 

The garage where I bought the car and carriers are telling me that it is normal to get a whistling noise when you have something fitted to the roof. 

Just wondering if other people with these racks have a similar problem with this noise? To be honest if I'd known it was going to be that loud I would probably considered another type of carrier.


----------



## Norry1 (18 Oct 2010)

Yep, I get quite a pronounced whistle with the Thule 591s. Pretty much used to it now. Also reduces fuel efficiency.

Martin


----------



## B4ssy (18 Oct 2010)

Yes that whistling is really annoying. I'm going to try cutting and fitting the rubber strips that I had to remove ( aero bars ) to see if this helps.

By the way, we also have the thule rack which sits on the towbar ( the missus's car has a tow bar ). If you are considering an alternative rack, I cannot reccommend this one highly enough. It doesn't affect fuel efficiency either.

Cheers


----------



## Barney28 (19 Oct 2010)

Cheers for the replys. It's too late and expensive to change carriers now sadly. Then again it's not all bad.....the carriers are fitted to my partners car!!


----------

